# Gasp! It's stojanovski 's birthday!!!!!!!



## Prairie Mom (Dec 8, 2015)

Another super important birthday didn't show up on the member page!!! We can't let Shannon sneak away from our birthday wishes!!!!

QUICK!!!!!!! DON'T LET HER GET AWAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## dmmj (Dec 8, 2015)

who? Are you sure? I don't think so. I'm out (drops mic).I am told I am contractually obligated to say this.so the following is said under protest.

happy birthday I hope you had a very happy one and may you have many more happy 1s 2 come. And may all your wishes come true, now let's open some gifts & eat some cake.

remember said under protest


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Carol S (Dec 8, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy birthdat! It has been fun getting to know you in the last couple of weeks. Hope your day was/is filled with laughter and love.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Moozillion (Dec 9, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, and HAPPY HATCHDAY from Elsa and Jacques!


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 9, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO [email protected]*~!*[email protected]@~*[email protected]!*[email protected]

*wipes forehead* WHEWW!

Enjoy your day! <3 !


----------



## dmmj (Dec 9, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO [email protected]*~!*[email protected]@~*[email protected]!*[email protected]
> 
> *wipes forehead* WHEWW!
> 
> Enjoy your day! <3 !


so you're wishing someone happy birthday correct? It's a little unclear


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 9, 2015)

dmmj said:


> so you're wishing someone happy birthday correct? It's a little unclear


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## dmmj (Dec 9, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 158205


(blushes) 
oh wait nevermind


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy birthday, Shannon! 
@stojanovski92113


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## wellington (Dec 9, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## 4jean (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday, hope you are having a great day!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 9, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Another super important birthday didn't show up on the member page!!! We can't let Shannon sneak away from our birthday wishes!!!!
> 
> QUICK!!!!!!! DON'T LET HER GET AWAY!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 158177
> ...


OMG!! I love you guys!! You ROCK!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 9, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


>


Thank you


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> OMG!! I love you guys!! You ROCK!!!!!


Yaaay!!!  Hope you had a great birthday and know how glad we are you're here


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 10, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Yaaay!!!  Hope you had a great birthday and know how glad we are you're here


Your so sweet


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 10, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


>


The picture didn't show up


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 11, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> The picture didn't show up


So sorry, and once again Happy Birthday!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 11, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> So sorry, and once again Happy Birthday!


No worries. Just you stopping by and saying that is just enough


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 13, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> No worries. Just you stopping by and saying that is just enough



Hope you receive this one and that you like it (I did).


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hope you receive this one and that you like it (I did).


Oh very cute! Thank you Gillian


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 14, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh very cute! Thank you Gillian


Hello! Most welcome and glad to know you like it.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 17, 2015)

No way!
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No way!
> Happy belated birthday!


Too cute!!


----------

